# Vac out around leaning post



## r4r&r (Feb 22, 2012)

Fixing a leaning fence with metal posts. Once I got into it I discovered they were dry packed with what appears to be road base and not concreted in so I decided to try something. 

I pulled out my shop vac and about 30 minutes a post later they were all cleaned out a little over a foot deep, the fence was replumbed and ready for concrete. Bonus, I didn't have this huge hole from digging around the post to deal with like I have in the past.


----------

